# Hey guys, lab equipment galore!



## silversaddle1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Don't know if any of it is something you can use, bit is so.......

www.go-dove.com/events/493?%3Futm_campaign=GIDB+NA+-+Events&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=83291117&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--uJL7k99ybVQvzxkknA8IZSIEMrgFn1uIY_1nxeyY2zQMqglRoX-1E3Ha9wydVVnCBBkvr9qJSfMPRhbvhT5QIqpk84g&_hsmi=83291119&so=asc&sf=lotnumber&ps=100


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, just wow. What I wouldn't give.


----------

